# Pink Spot



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

There is a Pink Spot on my dwarf gourami. He is acting completely normal and my water conditions are in good standing. What do you think this could be?


I tried to take pictures but my gourami was not being very cooperative (neither was my battery). Well it's a small pink spot(about .25 of an inch in diameter) on the top front of him right before the fin attaches to the body.

Solved my own problem it's an ulcer. what could be causing it, my water conditions are good.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I have took it upon my self to put my Gourami in a quarantine tank with salt and anti-fungus treatment. I will let you know how it turns out. Any information would still be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

How long have you had this fish?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

About 3 months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

Well if it really has ulcer disease I would treat it with Erythromicin and Oxytetracycline at the same time and pray a lot.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

see my one fish that has ick has this little pink thing very small and it aint a ulcer i think its the the second stages of ick because i hear that once they get enough fluids it is visible where they have gotten them from.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

if its a litlle pink dot i would think its either a fungel infection or an ulcer. and what you are seeing is flesh because it is eating through the scales. I just lost a redeye tetra to an ulcer :-( i didnt know how to treat him and by the time i knew he was sick it was to late.

good luck in treating your sick baby


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

just about any injury can cause an ulcer, bad water conditions, agressive fish,


----------

